# I'm going to cry - RAID rebuild, /var/db/mysql is *gone*, where did it go?!?



## consolibyte (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, our data center did a RAID rebuild (and possibly some other stuff) on our server overnight. Something failed at some point, I checked on things this morning, and it appears as if the /var partition has been entirely wiped and brought back to a default install state. 

i.e., everything we had in /var/logs is *gone* and everything we had in /var/db/mysql is *gone*, it's as if that stuff has been wiped out and replaced by a default install of FreeBSD (i.e. minimal logs, no stored .gzip logs, no more databases, etc.) BAD, REALLY BAD! 

Actually, looking at it more, before if I did a "df -h" I'd see a /var partition. Now, I don't see it anymore. But I *can* get to /var... it just doesn't show up in "df -h". I *do* see an entry in /etc/fstab for /var. 

I have pretty much no idea what they did. I'm waiting to hear from them. 

In the meantime, can anyone propose a theory for where the data in /var might have gone... and how I can check if it still exists somewhere?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2009)

consolibyte said:
			
		

> Actually, looking at it more, before if I did a "df -h" I'd see a /var partition. Now, I don't see it anymore. But I *can* get to /var... it just doesn't show up in "df -h". I *do* see an entry in /etc/fstab for /var.


Look at the output of *mount* to see if it's actually mounted. It doesn't look that way.




> In the meantime, can anyone propose a theory for where the data in /var might have gone... and how I can check if it still exists somewhere?


Yes, filesystem failed to mount during boot (or was unmounted afterwards) so the system started with a blank /var (the directory on /).

NB RAID is not a substitution for good backups


----------



## consolibyte (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent, checking now. We do have good backups. Thank god.


----------



## consolibyte (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahhhhh, and here's our answer:


```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid0s1a
WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
/tmp: mount pending error: blocks 24 files 0
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
WARNING: R/W mount of /var denied.  Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
WARNING: R/W mount of /var denied.  Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
```


----------



## consolibyte (Dec 17, 2009)

Problem solved, /var never got mounted, needed to be fsck'd. Thanks guys!


----------

